# Toyota



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys Looking to put a flat bed on my little toyota pick. Just curious if any has any ideas on pricing or and cheap ideas or pic you have of you toyota with flat beds on them.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Look on ksl, i seen a flatbed the other day for 200 bucks. That's about what you'd pay for the materials to built a decent one.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

All pro offroad .com has a diy kit if you are going for a simple kit on a wheeling truck. If you want a heavy duty one to haul stuff with then ksl is your best bet and they usually sell between 400-1200.


----------

